# Super Handy Hand size Scale & CHEAP!



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So I just bought this...and I think it is a steal! Perfect hand held size, digital, and goes up to 110lbs!!!

We have baby goats due soon can't wait to use it on the them and see how big they really are. Also always guestimate on our calves...no longer gonna have to do that either!!!

All for the low price of $7.95, now isn't that a steal

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A1F2UMK/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That would be PERFECT for weighing milk next Spring! And it says free shipping too. I think I am going to buy one. Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice....what a good deal!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome! I can weigh rabbits for their pedigrees with that... thank you Amazon! lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks really great! I need me one of those! Keep us posted on how well they work!

Grace, you have to have the rabbits weight on their pedigree?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Technically you do not have to, but it is a choice and it is my preference to have it on their to get an estimate for med calculations.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is my French Lop doe, one of them anyway. This is her pedigree


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So the scale came in and it is very nice. Even has decent weight to itself, very happy with the quality. Super easy to use very excited to use it on some new babies due any day now!


----------

